# Univega RAM 930



## Komtur (22. April 2004)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegeten Bike-Sports. Fange mit meinen 32 Jahren, 185cm und 90 Kg jetzt an über Stock und Stein zu fahren. Ich denke dabei speziell an CC.
Mein lokaler Händler hat jetzt ds Univega RAM 930 auf 700 Euro reduziert weil es halt ein altes Modell ist. Ein bekannter von mir ist in Norddeutschland Univega Händler und kann mir das Stück nicht mehr besorgen, sagt aber es hat vorher ca. 1500 Euro gekostet. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bike?
*Ausstattung:*
RAHMEN: Ram FS Alloy, aktiver Eingelenker, kugelgelagert, integrierter Steuersatz
GABEL: Suspension Rock Shox Pilot C, 108 mm Federweg
FEDERBEIN: Rock Shox Bar Air Adjust, 120 mm Federweg 
SCHALTUNG/SCHALTWERK: Shimano Deore RD-M510, 27-Gang
UMWERFER: Shimano Deore FD-M510
SCHALTHEBEL: Shimano Deore SL-M510
ZAHNKRANZ: Shimano CS-HG50-9
TRETLAGER: Shimano FC-M445 Hollowtech Octalink
KETTE: Shimano CN-HG53
INNENLAGER: Shimano BB-ES30 Octalink
ÜBERSETZUNG: vorn: 42/32/22, hinten: 11-32
LENKER: Kalloy AL-27, Riser, Tacoma Extreme, 620 mm
VORBAU: Kalloy AS-157, Tacoma Extreme
STEUERSATZ: Tange Zero Stack 2, gedichtet
SATTEL: Velo VL-1044-4, Tacoma Extreme
SATTELSTÜTZE: Kalloy SP-366, Tacoma Extreme
BREMSEN: Shimano Deore hydraulic Disc Brake BR-M525
BREMSHEBEL: Shimano Deore hydraulic Disc Brake BL-M525
NABEN: vorn:Shimano Disc HB-M475, hinten:Shimano Disc FH-M475
FELGE: Mavic X-139 Disc, 32 L
BEREIFUNG: Continental Vertical Pro 26x2,3
PEDALE: Wellgo LU-964

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## headbug (22. April 2004)

Ich denke mal Der Preis ist wirklich nicht zu teuer allerdings haste da auch einige sachen wo ich sagen würde.. Schön das Rad stehen zu lassen...
Also Der Preis ist OK aber ein Fully ist nunmal Teurer deshalb würde ich es lassen...
Weil halt das Gesamtbild nicht so toll ist..
Also ich rede nicht davon Schwarz/weiss oder so sondern von den Komponenten und so 
Verstehst du was ich sagen will??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komtur (22. April 2004)

Also, ich denke die Komponenten sind eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. Bin das Rad heute gut ne Stunde Probe gefahren undes hat sich ganz gut angefühlt. Vorallem von der Bremse war ich begeistert. Ich denke ich werde es mir am Samstag holen.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## xrated (22. April 2004)

Eigentlich hat das RAM930 eine bessere Ausstattung aber mit den Teilen hat es bestimmt nicht soviel gekostet


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. April 2004)

ist doch gut, die gabel ist eigentlich das einzige verschi$$ene teil dran! Aber die kann man ja auch nachträglich tauschen, sonst sind die komponenten und alles doch i.O.! Durchgängig Deore. die Kalloy Teile sind auch vertretbar. Vor allem zu dem Preis! 

Das einzige schlechte ist eigentlich die forke. die kannst du  ja gleich rausschmeißen, die ebay preise für rockschrott-teile sind ja kaum noch feierlich, da wird der neukauf kaum ein draufleger (MX Comp (mit oder ohne Eta)  bietet sich an)  Der Bar kann eigentlich bleiben, so schlecht wird auch der nicht sein, falls er sich als ungut erweisen sollte (was ich nicht glaube) verkaufst den auch im Ebay und holst dir nen DNM Burner oder sowas in der Art, wird sowieso das beste sein. Das mit dem Burner wird wohl ne 0 Euro Investition werden, wenn man die Gebrauchtwarenpreise für rockshox im ebay mal betrachtet.

Also ich würds kaufen wenns dir gefällt und es sich gut fährt. Tacoma Parts sind auch in Ordnung!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Komtur (23. April 2004)

Danke, Danke, Danke  
Ich hab das Teil heute gekauft.


----------



## alpen-biker (25. April 2004)

Glückwunsch!

der Preis ist heiss! 
und Deore ist nicht so schlecht nur weil die meisten XT oder was noch teueres dranhaben. 
Bei deinem Gewicht ist die Gabel aber ungeeignet, ich habe mit meinem Austausch aus jetziger Sicht auch zu lange gewartet. Übrigens ich wiege 94 kilo. 
Bei Ebay konnte ich meine gebrauchte Rox Schrott Gabel für stattliche 160 Euro verkaufen, meine neue Suntour XC-PRO NS 130mm kam nur 142 Euro mit Versand  und ist bestens für Schwergewichtler geeignet  
Natürlich gibt es noch teurere Alternativen, 

nun aber erstmal viel Fahrspass!!!


----------



## Komtur (26. April 2004)

@ Alpenbiker

vielen Dank für deine aufmunternden Worte.
Als ich das Bike abgeholt habe, habe ich festgestellt das ich die falschen Komponenten aufgezählt habe.
Hier ein Update:
Bremse: Magura Julie
Dämpfer: Air Jet
Gabel: Manitou Six 100mm

Hab jetzt am Wochenende die erste Tour mit dem Bike gemacht, da kann man noch nicht viel sagen aber ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden nur die Gabel ist vieleicht ein bisschen weich.


----------



## FeiaFakkaa (26. April 2004)

@alpenbiker, wie biste mit der suntour zufrieden? will ich mir auch hólen. schade nur, das es die 130er version nicht mit lockout gibt. hat die nun 30er oder 32er standrohre??


----------



## karstb (26. April 2004)

schade, das ich den thread erst jetzt entdeckt habe. bei ebay gabs vor kurzem mehrere 2003er jekylls 400 für 700 bis 800.
schaltung etwas besser, bremsen billiger, rahmen und gabel (lefty) natürlich in einer anderen liga. mit fox dämpfer. wär auch was gewesen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. April 2004)

Komtur schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alpenbiker
> 
> vielen Dank für deine aufmunternden Worte.
> Als ich das Bike abgeholt habe, habe ich festgestellt das ich die falschen Komponenten aufgezählt habe.
> ...



der Air Jet ist nicht schlecht, nur der mit Zugstufe oder der mit dem Drehring für die Progression? Den Dämpfer kannst auf jeden Fall drin behalten! Die Julies  dürften auch gehen und die Manitou Six, naja, nicht der Hit, aber guck mal ob sie dir passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpen-biker (30. April 2004)

Hallo,

die Suntour Gabel hat die dicken 32mm Standrohre. Super steif und dadurch auch besser Scheibenbremstauglich. 
Lockout vermisse ich nicht da die Gabel nicht so zartfühlig anspricht. 

Auf einer geteerten Strasse ist es sogar fast wie mit einer Staargabel zu fahren, erst im Wiegetritt arbeitet sie etwas, so 2-3cm. die Einstellung der Federhärte bzw Vorspannung ist sehr wirkungsvoll und auch für Leute mit massivem Übergewicht geeignet  
dadurch resultiert auch der empfohlene Eisatzbereich an Tandems!

Die Gabel ist ölgedämpft und nicht verstellbar. Wirkt etwas überdämpft, das verringert jedoch die Wippneigung!
Durch den Einsatz von dünnerem Öl soll sie besser ansprechen, ich habe es jedoch nicht gemacht.

So richtig Spass macht die Gabel wenn man irgendwo ne Treppe oder Böschung runterjumpt, da fühlt die sich wohl  meine teure RockShox dagegen schlug immer sofort durch  

Preis-Leistung für mich eine 1


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Mai 2004)

hey Alpenbiker! Wenn du Bock hast gibts die XC-Pro NS jetzt in ner überarbeiteten Version. ne neue Brücke, Disk Only, mit externer Zugstufe und um ein paar Gramm erleichtert! Heißt jetzt "Duro"

Und jetzt der Witz dran: 189 Euro 

Gruß Stefan

P.S. schöner Hinterbau an deinem Ram, hat mein Schauff auch


----------



## alpen-biker (1. Mai 2004)

Bock auf ne Disc-Only Gabel hätte ich schon, ich kaufe mir aber nicht alle halbe Jahre ne neue Gabel 

Witzig sind aber manche Zeitgenossen welche mich fragten was das den für ein neues Bremssystem ist und zeigten dabei auf die Cantisockel welche bei mir noch mit einer blauen Gummiekappe abgedeckt waren

meine Antwort, so geistreich wie die Frage, 
"das ist eine Wirbelstrombremse"


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Mai 2004)

einfach nur geil, das ist dann der verein der von ner 2000er MZ die Cantisockel rausdreht wenn er disks fährt und sich dann aufregt das die gabel zerfällt...

Mein ja nur das ne externe Zugstufe immer sehr schön ist


----------



## Komtur (4. Mai 2004)

Hy Leute,

ich bin mit dem RAM jetzt die ersten kleinen Touren gefahren, bis jetzt ist aber wenig "anspruchvolles echtes Fullygelände" dabeigewesen. Troztdem kann ich sagen: "Ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht zu meinem Arrow".
Die Julie ist jetzt eingebremst und ich muss sagen die packt wirklich gut zu. Mit dem Däpfer bin ich gut zufrieden, gerade bei holprigen Talfahren gibt das einem schon ein Stück mehr Sicherheit als mein HT. Die Gabel kommt mir wirklich etwas weich vor und ich muss sagen ich merke keinen großen Unterschied ob ich am Rädchen der Gabel ganz nach links oder ganz nach rechts drehe. Für den Anfang komm ich aber bestimmt klar. Später, wenn die Trails anspruchsvoller und meine Technik besser wird, kann ich mir immer noch ne bessere Gabel kaufen.
Fazit:
Ich denke die 700 Euro waren gut angelegt und es wird schwierig werden für das Geld irgendwo ein vergleichbares und neues Fully zu bekommen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Mai 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpen-biker (4. Mai 2004)

hier noch Infos zur Suntour Gabel, jetzt teilweise noch günstiger erhältlich für119 Euro


----------



## Rotfigsel (14. Mai 2004)

Hoi,
die Suntour Xc-Pro NS 130mm hab ich mir jezz auch bestellt, kann bald nen testbericht schreiben (bei bike-box.de 115     )
http://www.schlickjumper.de/parts/forum1_1041.htm <--- Bewertungen zur Suntour, hat nur gute bekommen!!
MfG Rotfigsel


----------



## Skydan (19. Mai 2004)

Edit: hab mich vertan ...


----------

